# Prayers for Mark F



## Bill Gruby (Dec 25, 2014)

Prayers sometimes just don't seem like enough, but faith is really all we have. Mark,  prayers from my family and especially me are headed your way. Hope all goes well tomorrow. I will be thinking about you all day tomorrow.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Pmedic828 (Dec 25, 2014)

Praying for you in your time of need -


----------



## richl (Dec 26, 2014)

You will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Rich


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 26, 2014)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers, Mark.


----------



## road (Dec 26, 2014)

OMG   what happened ? 

Prayers and thoughts for you Mark,


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you all very much. I am resting a lot and waiting for some miracle answers, ( I don't know if I'll get.) I'd be lying if I said I wasn't scared. The fear of dying at any moment is hard to accept, but I do intend to live another 20 years if I have any say in it.

Thank you all very much, it is comforting to know someone cares

Mark Frazier   :talktogod:


----------



## tweinke (Dec 26, 2014)

Hang in there Mark, a good attitude will take far also. Remember there are a lot of guys here pulling for you!


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 26, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Prayers sometimes just don't seem like enough, but faith is really all we have. Mark,  prayers from my family and especially me are headed your way. Hope all goes well tomorrow. I will be thinking about you all day tomorrow.
> 
> "Billy G"



Adding Mark to my prayer list.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 26, 2014)

tweinke said:


> Hang in there Mark, a good attitude will take far also. Remember there are a lot of guys here pulling for you!



+1, I went through a bad time too a while back, but so far am doing well.


----------



## HMF (Dec 27, 2014)

Prayers going up for Mark F.


----------



## Brain Coral (Dec 27, 2014)

Hang in there, buddy... 

You are in my thoughts and prayers...

Brian


----------



## CoopVA (Dec 27, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers for you Mark.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 27, 2014)

I have been told not to work in my shop alone until some decisions are made. (we all know that ain't gonna fly cause i ain't got no babysitter available and I got a lot to do in there). The doc says it was definitely a stroke but no damage done yet. reasons for it are still under investigation, but there seems to be a lot of speculation as the cause. I have to wait now for some guy to read all the tests and make a recommendation.

Thank you all for your rayers

Mark Frazier


----------



## chips&more (Dec 27, 2014)

Saying a prayer for you right now.


----------



## Brain Coral (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello again Mark,

Well, for now I would take that as good news. Just in case you are feeling even a little bit guilty about being afraid, there is not one of us that wouldn't be feeling the same way as you are right now. I have a very strong faith, but that didn't prevent me from being afraid with a cancer scare for myself in my mid 30's and now with my girlfriend. 

Being afraid does not mean that you lack faith... it is an earthly and human feeling that makes us who we are. That is why we reach out to our friends in time of need.

I hope that I didn't come off all preachy.... I am cooking a turkey while enjoying a glass of wine from a bottle that my girlfriend brought over...

Again, you are in my prayers, Mark...


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 27, 2014)

Brain Coral said:


> Hello again Mark,
> 
> Well, for now I would take that as good news. Just in case you are feeling even a little bit guilty about being afraid, there is not one of us among you that wouldn't be feeling the same way as you are right now. I have a very strong faith, but that didn't prevent me from being afraid with a cancer scare for myself in my mid 30's and now with my girlfriend.
> 
> ...



Not at all, thank you very much.


----------



## road (Dec 27, 2014)

Mark , 
Hope your doing better. please be cautious until doc says so.  pm inbound


----------



## Andre (Dec 27, 2014)

You will be in my thoughts, wishing you the best.


----------



## umahunter (Dec 27, 2014)

Prayers for a speedy recovery


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 29, 2014)

How are you feeling mark?


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 29, 2014)

Prayers going out for ya Mark.  Hang in there.


----------



## mcostello (Dec 29, 2014)

Just remember, God has no need of any of the things We experience, the experiences are all for Our own good somehow.Even the rich and poor times, nothing is done for frivolity, I don't believe in chance or luck. We all have things to learn. This does not mean that I have all My answers, I have My own questions I would like to ask later, but for now faith is what is required. Blessings, prayers, and wisdom to You.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Dec 29, 2014)

mcostello said:


> Just remember, God has no need of any of the things We experience, the experiences are all for Our own good somehow.Even the rich and poor times, nothing is done for frivolity, I don't believe in chance or luck. We all have things to learn. This does not mean that I have all My answers, I have My own questions I would like to ask later, but for now faith is what is required. Blessings, prayers, and wisdom to You.



faith is all we really have. 
Serious now, l don't want to die , I enjoy my tools and hobbies too much. 
but we have to/try at least, it sometimes is hard, to have the faith that things will be better, and we will be happy, and like it better than we have it now.


----------



## ogberi (Dec 29, 2014)

mark_f said:


> I have been told not to work in my shop alone until some decisions are made. (we all know that ain't gonna fly cause i ain't got no babysitter available and I got a lot to do in there). The doc says it was definitely a stroke but no damage done yet. reasons for it are still under investigation, but there seems to be a lot of speculation as the cause. I have to wait now for some guy to read all the tests and make a recommendation.
> 
> Thank you all for your rayers
> 
> Mark Frazier



Dang it Mark, you live too far away.  I'd happily volunteer to stand in the corner of your shop, just so I could soak up knowlege through osmosis.   

Since I can't, I hope you get the all clear soon!   

P.S. - I saw your jig for using the 4 jaw chuck as a boring head.  That is exactly what I need to do (I have no boring head yet), and I have no doubt it'll work perfect.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mark_f (Dec 29, 2014)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> How are you feeling mark?



I am feeling pretty good at the moment. I am tired a lot but the doc says that is expected. I patiently await the decisions and looks like I have to wait till January 7 to get any info.

I want to thank everyone of you who posted Here. It really means a lot to me and I can't express how good it feels to know someone out there cares.

Thank You,

Mark Frazier


----------



## jpfabricator (Dec 29, 2014)

I pray Gods peace surounds you and your family. 

Jake Parker


----------



## Smithdoor (Dec 29, 2014)

I hope you get better soon

Dave



mark_f said:


> I am feeling pretty good at the moment. I am tired a lot but the doc says that is expected. I patiently await the decisions and looks like I have to wait till January 7 to get any info.
> 
> I want to thank everyone of you who posted Here. It really means a lot to me and I can't express how good it feels to know someone out there cares.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 29, 2014)

there's a whole lot of love flowing your way Mark, 
we'll be strong for you so you can rest a little.
 i know i'd shoulder your load if i could...
we all wish for your speedy recovery and your longevity!

mike)


----------



## fastback (Dec 30, 2014)

Mark, I hope everything is going well.  I don't know if the big guy up there listens to anything I ask, but I'll try anyway.  Best wishes and a speedy recovery.

Paul


----------



## mcostello (Jan 1, 2015)

I KNOW He listens to the things I ask, I just wish I had not asked for some of them.:whiteflag:


----------



## HMF (Jan 21, 2015)

Mark,

More prayers going up for you.

I haven't been in touch with Him as much as I should of late, but I am cutting back a bit on other things to get back to what is important.

Feel better soon!


----------



## gregg (Jan 21, 2015)

Looks like I'm little late to the ball .. but Prayers sent..


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your prayers. I am doing fairly well at the moment. I have some of my answers but not made any decisions yet. Some of you know what is going on , but for the rest who so kindly put me in their prayers, which I sincerely thank you for, This is what I know. 

A short while back, I got the news after my yearly checks I get that my curated arteries have changed very significantly in the last year. They went from 30% to 70% clogged and they said if they continue at this rate I will be dead in less than a year without risky surgery. ( the surgery is routine, but because of some other factors it would be extremely risky to me.)About three weeks ago , I was working in my shop and I had a stroke. I was alone in there and could not get help as I was a little confused, frightened, and everything else you can imagine. I sat on the floor and waited. About ten minutes or so, I think, And I was able to call my doctor and she saw me right away. I have had many tests and some are what they call inconclusive, ( a catch all word). My curated arteries are 70% clogged and they said most likely a piece of plaque broke off and shot through my system and brain causing a stroke. There seems to be no permanent damage except my balance and walking has been affected ( it wasn't good anyway). I have had many tests and they will be repeated in a couple months to see if the condition has stabilized. A few days ago, something happened to my right eye. I spent the night at the emergency room. They think a blood vessel in the eye burst. I have to see an eye surgeon this week. I am told this may all be connected. I am wearing a heart monitor 24 hours a day as with my cardiac history , they seem to think this can all be a cardiac problem. I just know I can't see well in the right eye and evidently I am a ticking time bomb waiting to go off.

I have been on borrowed time since 2008. They said then if I waited another hour I wouldn't have made it. I have survived two heart attacks , Open heart surgery, two strokes, I have a pacemaker , and a morphine pump. I still have an ascending aortic aneurysm that can't be fixed. AND I AM STILL HERE. ( I don't think God is done with me yet :rofl:. I must still have a purpose). And I really have to finish my grinder I am building. I plan too be here for several more years, so we will wait and see. I got some good doctors watching over me, but it is really not up to them.


Thank you so much for the love and prayers,
Mark


----------

